# No snmp printer discovery with cups



## je33 (Dec 6, 2011)

disclaimer: this may belong in ports.

I have not been able to discover my HP LaserJet p2055dn using cups. System is:

```
tsunami# uname -a
FreeBSD tsunami.lan 9.0-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Dec  2 07:25:19 PST 2011     root@tsunami.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TSUNAMI  amd64
```
Other computers (including a Slackware instance on same box) on the lan are discovering the printer and cups is offering to install the printer as a 'socket://<device>'.

Then, in an attempt to debug snmp discovery from the cups docs:

```
tsunami# (setenv CUPS_DEBUG_LEVEL 2; /usr/lib/cups/backend/snmp) |& tee snmp.log
/usr/lib/cups/backend/snmp: Command not found.
```
I've tried to locate the snmp facility for cups:

```
tsunami# find / -name '*cups*' | grep snmp
#
```
with no joy in either the pkg or port install of cups. Whats even more frustrating is that when I try to manually configure the printer as:

```
socket://laserjet.lan:9001
```
I am not able to print to the device as the rest of the machines on the lan are able to with the same printer identification.

I discovered a warning in the cups docs that point out that the lan must support snmp v1. I'm sure the lan does since other machines are seeing the printer. Could this be related to 
some missing snmp lib or ...?


----------



## je33 (Dec 6, 2011)

Solved. Well, at least I'm printing.

The only drivers offered for my particular situation were the PCL and DeskJet drivers. - In a "hail-mary" attempt to fix this mess, I installed the hplip pkg (which incedentaly: is targeted at usb local printers only) and navigated to the driver manually in the cups manual printer install. BINGO.

Could have fooled me, all the literature I was able to uncover had linked hplip with local usb printers only.

Update: Located "SOCKET" option in cups port configuration, check it and enjoy snmp printer discovery.

Still no facility to discover printers via snmp but: Happy printing camper now!


----------

